# South Higgins lake st park



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll be camping June 27-July 3rd at the South Higgins Lake St. Park...Anyone else from here going to be there at that time?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

You picked a very good weekend


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not big on Camp Grounds but this one looks good...On basically a beach front site too.


----------



## WeimGuy88 (Sep 29, 2003)

Higgins lake on 4th of July weekend....a site to behold.
Enjoy


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

WeimGuy88 said:


> Higgins lake on 4th of July weekend....a site to behold.
> Enjoy


 Pulling out on July 2nd..early lol I have to fight the Blue Angels Crowd at the Cherry Fest at home..:lol:


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Have you ever been to South (state park) Beach on a holiday weekend.........You may want to hang out a couple more days.:SHOCKED:


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Nope....But I have been to the beach in TC in July :evilsmile


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

It sounds like both of these beaches have great scenery.:xzicon_sm


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

If anyone is going to be at the South Higgins Lake State park now till Friday July 2nd..I will be in site 102 ..come and have a beer with me..


----------



## WeimGuy88 (Sep 29, 2003)

I don't think we will be there until Sunday the 4th, but thanks for the invite.
Enjoy your vacation.


----------

